# New rules to improve overseas visitors’ contributions to (UK) NHS care



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-rules-to-improve-overseas-visitors-contributions-to-nhs-care


at first glance, I thought 'nothing new there then'

until I read on....



> UK state pensioners who live elsewhere in the EEA will now have the same rights to NHS care as people who live in England. This applies to all pensioners who receive a UK state retirement pension and registered for healthcare in Europe with an S1 form.


so it seems that UK pensioners living in the EEA_ will now be entitled to full NHS care _- presumably meaning that they can return to the UK for operations & so on

of course, lots have been doing this for years.... but at least it will now be legal


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder if this is an EU requirement, i.e. the U.K. coming into conformance with EU policy. It has that "odor."


----------

